# Love this little thing.



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on this product. Could come in handy.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow. That looks insanely useful for stuff that I do. Thanks!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks

Contour Random Sander

Moulds to shape for effective sanding of shaped and sculpted forms
Powerful random sanding action
Does not burn or dig in at edges
Fits to any standard angle grinder

http://www.arbortechusa.com/view/woodworking/contour-random-sander/query/main/contour-random-sander


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Chad. I bought one on your recommendation and am happy I did. The more I use it, the more I like it. By the way, you've posted some exceptional pieces. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

I was about to buy this and checked here to see if there were any reviews. Looks like a great sander. I was wondering if there were any new sanders that might be better for my 3D carvings?
I'd prefer a larger sanding surface than the Arbortech, but not seeing any other product out there.


----------

